#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Do you ever buy a product because of advertising?

## Bhavya

The main purpose of advertising is to make the audience to buy their product or service. When we on television we can see advertisements for almost everything. I generally don't purchase anything because I see it advertised. But I have seen people who buy things because they saw it in advertisements. Guys, do you ever purchase a thing because of advertising? What was your experience with it?

----------

